

Pac-Man is NP-hard - cschmidt
http://arxiv.org/abs/1201.4995

======
nyellin
Examples of difficult problems solved by using humans who think they are
solving another problem / having fun:

* ReCaptcha

* DuoLingo

* Fold It: <http://fold.it/portal/>

------
alexchamberlain
That is soooo cool.

